# The real deal - 90 gallon Ps. Flavus and Demasoni tank w/pic



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

^The whole tank...








^A Rondom top view...








^Flavus up close...








^Another whole tank view...
I'll post later with some better pics, but what do you guys think of it!!!
It's been 2 months in the making. Oh, I also have a small school of some random peacock... I'm gonna try to net them all soon and give them away to a better home, in case you see some random fish in there...
Oh, and I was just starting a water change, that's what those 2 hoses are on the right hand side of the full tank shots.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I hope i didn't come off cocky or anything with the subject of my post being 'the real deal'... it's just that i had a test post that had been deleted right before i made this post.


----------



## MRQuad (Jul 19, 2008)

nice tank you got there man..


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice tank. I bet your Demasoni are having a field day with all of that cave-work you have made.


----------



## antconsig (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice tank. I like the overhead shot. I have a 72g bowfront and have struggled with what is the ideal number of fish to keep. I believe you have close to 40 total in the 90g, is that correct? Have you seen agression issues? I just feel a full looking tank, is a nice looking tank, but I dont want to overcrowd. I have about 14 Mbuna now and 3 Syno"s..


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm looking at building my first cichlid tank and I quite like the look of all that stacked slate (or whatever rock it is). I may have to do something like that myself. :lol:

Good looking tank and fish. :thumb:


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Your rocks have a perfect algae content


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

That looks really good mate. Im usually a fan of the flat slate look but you might have turned me :thumb:

Nice fish!


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Antconsig â€" Right now I have about 50 fishâ€¦ thatâ€™s overstocked by my definition and I plan on catching some guys and removing them. The Red Zebra you can see in the one picture is very aggressive. She was in the tank when I added the Dems and Flavus and sheâ€™s been nothing but trouble. I hope the final stock list is something like 18 Dems, 10 flavus (2m 8f), 8 or so Yellow Labs, and the Armored Cat. Other than that aggression the fish act like mbumas and chase each other a bit, but not to bad.

Cruiser â€" The rock is a mixed bag of sorts. I went to the local landscape yard and picked out 250lbs of stone (Don't buy rock from the LFS... it's way too much $$$) I liked the slate because it was easy to split into â€˜sheetsâ€™ I also didnâ€™t want a very flat and symmetrical stack when I constructed it. On a side note, Iâ€™m going to be doing a gravel cleaning soon and want to take all the rock out to do a real through job, so I may be posting some pics soon with a new and improved cave systemâ€¦

Also to anyone looking at getting some Ps. Flavus, my experience with them has been good so farâ€¦ they swim and school in the open part of the tank, right in the center, kind of a nice contrast to the Dems shooting in and out of the rockâ€¦ Iâ€™d imagine this would be similar to Acieâ€™s swim patterns. 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I was contemplating putting some flavus in with my dems and others into my new 140G tank. How long have you had all the fish together?


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I've had them for about 2 weeks. Right now I have 2 male Ps. Flavus that have full Color... They do look really nice, kind of like a yellow Demanosi. I hope this doesn't get my post locked, but if you'd like to rade some Dems (or maybe yellow labs) for Flavus, I'd like to trim my count to 10 or so, that leaves me with 8-10 that'd I'd be looking to rehome. 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## pugwash (Sep 11, 2006)

You lucky so and so, 2 or my favourite coloured mbuna. Flavus are like gold dust on this side of the pound (demasoni are everywhere).

Nice tank, would be interesting to see how this tank matures.


----------



## Aramz (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice looking tank, the way you have stacked the slate is mint!

Sorry if i am wrong because i am still learning in this trade but i thought you weren't meant to mix demasoni with other dark vertically barred mbuna? Is there a rule to this that maybe alarge enouh group of each is alright?

What about if you had like 12 Dem's and 5 afra cobue's and pulpican's. How do you think Dem's would go with a l. hongi's?

Sorry to hijack your thread, just always trying to findout more about fish mixes as im trying to stock my tank atm. Any advice would be great.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks very nice. I love the rockwork. I'm considering keeping some demsoni in the near future.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

Aramz - I doubt I have too much more experience then you do, but so far I haven't seen any major aggression issues. My tank is on the larger side (not huge) but it's also not a 55 gallon. I think the rock work helps, and most of my Demasoni are a lot smaller then my Flavus. When I got the flavus, eddie, from great lakes described there attitude as similar to that of the Demasoni, however they seem to be pretty peaceful so far. I also restacked the rock to help deal with my most aggressive fish, a long female Red Zebra. I hope that helps or sheâ€™s got to go. Lastly, after I take some new full tank shots Iâ€™ll add themâ€¦ 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Great tank....I love how you did the slate :thumb: I personally love the look of slate in an african tank, and my fish love the stuff too. I definitely agree to go to a landscaping or rock and gravel supply store to get the stuff....I got some for free near me when I went. Lol I guess cause I did not have very much of it.

Aramz, yes it is alot better to have larger groups of the same species, it helps cut down their aggression towards the other species you have in the tank.


----------



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I did a real good cleaning, and restacked everything. 








hope it looks better then before... I'll alos stop replying and let this post die now lol
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Noj, the tank looks great. I prefer gravel as well. I'll keep in mind the flavus for dems... 

Good luck and keep me updated on the dems and flavus if you don't mind. :thumb:


----------

